# Weight question



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

This is definitely a health question, but know it will get the eyes I hope to hear from here....

For a male Golden, 21" what might ideal performance (agility) weight be?

Coming off injury in the Spring, haven't competed all year really (between me preggo, new baby, his injury, my knee surgery) we are working on weight loss now (both of us, lol) and looking to next year. I'd like to find a realistic goal perhaps not right down to slim/trim as he could be, but realistic between performance and pet (with two kids under two in the house, ha!)

Just feel we're stuck right now at 72 lbs. He definitely has another 5 to lose, but 10 (more?)? I'm not sure.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe 65 pounds would be a good weight for him. Btw, how did he get hurt? Was it during an agility trial? I have heard that dogs can get hurt from agility, and I want to try and reduce my dogs chances of that happening


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Since he is only 21 inches tall at the shoulders - he does need to lose more weight.

My pup is 11 months, 22.5 inches at the shoulder and weighs 64.5 pounds and I can easily feel his ribs and he is just right.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Melfice said:


> Maybe 65 pounds would be a good weight for him. Btw, how did he get hurt? Was it during an agility trial? I have heard that dogs can get hurt from agility, and I want to try and reduce my dogs chances of that happening


No, he was doing zoomies the weekend we had our baby while playing at my parents house (they were minding him!) soft tissue damage in front right shoulder that has been hell to rehab!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh thanks for the info 

Rusty and I start our second session of Agility class tonight, and everything is going so well for us! Rusty LOVES agility and I hope one day we will compete in trials. Same thing with my Brittany...she loves agility as well

Btw, how long did it take you to train and compete in your first agility trial?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There is no "ideal" weight. Go by the appearance of your dog. Lean and muscled is the key. 

I'll give you an example.... Bertie is 68 pounds at 2. As he matures in the next 1-2 years, he will probably gain anywhere between 2 and 5 pounds - and that's strictly just muscle and bone. Their metabolisms slow down a bit, so we'll see if it's as easy keeping the fatty weight off of him as well - beyond that 2-5 pounds.  

He is about 23.5" tall. I've never had a dog shorter than 23", but I don't really know if you would be looking at major weight differences depending on "type" (my guys have all been big boned and solid built goldens, I've never had a lighter boned dog). 

But basically - just go by how much flab your dog has to lose. It might really be only 5-8 pounds or so, depending on what shape he's in.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep- I really think at the same height and body fat, you could easily get a 10 pound weight difference due to differences in body type.

Lucky's 23.5 and right now around 65 pounds. I think weight wise, he can go up to 70 no problem and still be competition lean (I cut his food a bit and I think he's lost some muscle along with a bit of pudge). He's kind of medium build bone wise.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My 21" dog is 47 pounds. Another forum member with a 21" dog weighs right around the same.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My 21.5 inch girl is just right at 50 lbs.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Melfice said:


> Oh thanks for the info
> 
> Rusty and I start our second session of Agility class tonight, and everything is going so well for us! Rusty LOVES agility and I hope one day we will compete in trials. Same thing with my Brittany...she loves agility as well
> 
> Btw, how long did it take you to train and compete in your first agility trial?


Glad you have found agility. We love it. Fin competed one trial with my trainer (I was pregnant with first baby) in his first year of training fall 2012 after starting training Feb 2012 or so I think. In 2013 I handled him again, and we competed our first and so far only full season!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Megora said:


> There is no "ideal" weight. Go by the appearance of your dog. Lean and muscled is the key.
> 
> I'll give you an example.... Bertie is 68 pounds at 2. As he matures in the next 1-2 years, he will probably gain anywhere between 2 and 5 pounds - and that's strictly just muscle and bone. Their metabolisms slow down a bit, so we'll see if it's as easy keeping the fatty weight off of him as well - beyond that 2-5 pounds.
> 
> ...


Thank-you, he's definitely a solid boned boy, but small. I know we would be doing him long term favours to get the weight off asap. He's lost 5lbs since August with swim rehab. Pool's closed now, so trying to figure out how to keep the weight coming off.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> My 21" dog is 47 pounds. Another forum member with a 21" dog weighs right around the same.


Wow, that kind of weight seems impossible, but likely very lean and healthy! We will try for 65 and see where we're at there.

I feel awful now. That's 25lbs difference over the same height.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am a big fan of keeping dogs lean, I think it is the most healthy for them for both present and future. At 21" without seeing your pup I would want to lose a lot of weight... My 22" girl is 51 pounds, I try to keep her under 52. My 21.5" 14 month old is 48 pounds. My 26" (yes that is right 26") boy is currently 74 pounds. When he was growing up and his metabolism changed he surprised me by getting up to 90 pounds without me noticing... This was when he was probably 3 or 4. I am diligent with watching his weight/intake/exercise and he has never been over 78 since and I prefer him to be under 75. He is now 10.5 and in great shape, he was still competing in agility regularly and jumping well at 10+, I retired him recently while he was still running well and in good health. Good luck with your weight loss goals!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

My Ella is about 20 inches (if I measured correctly) and weighs 50 pounds. This is a bit heavy for her. She's small for a golden and should be between 40 and 45. I'm trying to get her more on the lean side and the actual weight I'd like to settle on will depend on how well I can feel her ribs. Right now I can feel them but I have to use some pressure to feel them.

Add others have mentioned, I don't think you can go by just numbers. It depends on the dogs build, same as humans. Even with me, when you look at weight charts for my height it shows healthy weight is between 130 pounds and 150 or 155 pounds. With my build I would be near anorexic at 130 pounds. My ideal weight will be somewhere between 140 and 150, which my doctor agrees with. I believe dogs are the same way with healthy weight depending on their build.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Glad you have found agility. We love it. Fin competed one trial with my trainer (I was pregnant with first baby) in his first year of training fall 2012 after starting training Feb 2012 or so I think. In 2013 I handled him again, and we competed our first and so far only full season!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Hey J - 

Sydney is around the same height - just a little under - and she's 56 lbs. She lost 16 since I got her! That said, Fin is for sure bigger boned than Sydney.

It's mostly food - sure some agility - but mostly diet. She gets less food than she used to - and treats only during training (or one cookie before bedtime). I've heard switching to raw (even Honest Kitchen kind of raw) helps take it off easily if you're interested in switching to that (or even inorporating it into your current diet to supplement).

Maybe there is an indoor swimming place out near you since the pool is closed now? There are some downtown (Beaches) and my trainers are planning on having one when they move (401/Keele) but that's not for a few months and still a bit of a hike for you. 

Get him ready so we can see you at trials!!  McCanns this weekend! 

Kat


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I am a big fan of keeping dogs lean, I think it is the most healthy for them for both present and future. At 21" without seeing your pup I would want to lose a lot of weight... My 22" girl is 51 pounds, I try to keep her under 52. My 21.5" 14 month old is 48 pounds. My 26" (yes that is right 26") boy is currently 74 pounds. When he was growing up and his metabolism changed he surprised me by getting up to 90 pounds without me noticing... This was when he was probably 3 or 4. I am diligent with watching his weight/intake/exercise and he has never been over 78 since and I prefer him to be under 75. He is now 10.5 and in great shape, he was still competing in agility regularly and jumping well at 10+, I retired him recently while he was still running well and in good health. Good luck with your weight loss goals!


Thank you for the details, Ellie has inched up to 55 lbs and I think she looks good but she is not lean right now. It is amazing how fast those obedience work training treats add up. By the time I put kefir on her food for the probiotics it's a wonder she needs any kibble if I really was counting the calories for her. Definitely a tough balance. Good luck OP with small children in the house dropping food.  

My vet is also big on the idea that dogs are like people.... better to be a little too lean than a little too heavy. I will be working harder on upping my girl's excerise and pulling back on the kibble a bit more. I want her to be around as long as possible.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

sammydog said:


> I am a big fan of keeping dogs lean, I think it is the most healthy for them for both present and future. At 21" without seeing your pup I would want to lose a lot of weight... My 22" girl is 51 pounds, I try to keep her under 52. My 21.5" 14 month old is 48 pounds. My 26" (yes that is right 26") boy is currently 74 pounds. When he was growing up and his metabolism changed he surprised me by getting up to 90 pounds without me noticing... This was when he was probably 3 or 4. I am diligent with watching his weight/intake/exercise and he has never been over 78 since and I prefer him to be under 75. He is now 10.5 and in great shape, he was still competing in agility regularly and jumping well at 10+, I retired him recently while he was still running well and in good health. Good luck with your weight loss goals!


Thank-you for chiming in  Hoped I would hear from you. Fin's 4, so maybe we hit that metabolism change, coupled with the injury. We are definitely wayyyy more diligent watching intake, and now upping the exercise again, just have to keep at it, thinking we can likely cut food down (a bit) slowly too. Poor dude is already always trying to convince us he is starved, ha!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Hey J -
> 
> Sydney is around the same height - just a little under - and she's 56 lbs. She lost 16 since I got her! That said, Fin is for sure bigger boned than Sydney.
> 
> ...


Ohhh AAC? Man I love McCann's! Have fun!!! I realllllly wanted to get to Barrie Tuesday to try to get our last intermediate jumpers we need (CKC) but it's just not gonna happen. Bleh.

No indoor swimming near here and that is a hiiike from us from where you mentioned, I would be out for a literal hike before I'd drive that far, lol. Love him...but no go.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

Loisiana said:


> My 21" dog is 47 pounds. Another forum member with a 21" dog weighs right around the same.



Pippin is 8.5 months , 21.5 inches and 48 pounds! He is very intense, energetic and healthy, but I was worried that he was too small. I feel a lot better after reading this

I think a lot of Golden's at the same height are much heavier and still lean and healthy due to bone structure


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

We go today for Spring weigh-in! I wanted to look this up to see what his weight was (so 72lbs, October 2014) and will be shocked if he is over 65lbs today.

He is LEAN and FIT.

We have been working our tails off with him, so I am excited to see!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

59.1lbs!

Vet said no more weight off, he is LEAN!

Might have to watch him close with a busy summer and up his intake as needed.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is FANTASTIC! Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!! That is terrific! If you are happy with his condition, you might want to measure his waist at this weight and keep a record. 

I wish someone would measure my food out for me and get me down to proper conditioned weight... I guess you're probably busy this summer.....


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

So I'm guessing this 21", 60+ lb male is 21" in agility only 
What is his actual height?

Slater was measured twice for his agility jump card.
First judge said 21 7/8"
Second judge said 23 1/2"

Both were wrong, he is right at 23"

Agility jump height measurements are just a standard way of lying to get the jump height you want!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

K9-Design said:


> So I'm guessing this 21", 60+ lb male is 21" in agility only
> What is his actual height?
> 
> Slater was measured twice for his agility jump card.
> ...


His actual height is 21 1/4", and we have gotten under 21" measurements for his AAC jump card, but CKC is 22" and under, so no worries for that one, he is little. Funny/crazy that people would lie, I just put him in 16" selected because of his small size, downhill build, and his long term health it just makes sense to jump a little lower! The only thing that didn't make sense was with the over 21" measurement with the AAC, his jump height would have been 26", which makes zero sense to me why it would ever be in the best interest of the dog to jump that much bigger than he is.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

nolefan said:


> Congratulations!! That is terrific! If you are happy with his condition, you might want to measure his waist at this weight and keep a record.
> 
> I wish someone would measure my food out for me and get me down to proper conditioned weight... I guess you're probably busy this summer.....


Awesome idea, we will do that! I almost wish I had done it when he was a fatty in the Fall just to see how far he came in that way too! So glad we got this weight off with him, must feel better and obviously long term a huge benefit. No more newborn days on my own, with two under two and an injured dog, and knee surgery for myself ever again I hope!

I wish I could also do the same, haha and yes on busy this summer


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This is AWESOME! I have Sydney at around 54lbs right now and she could probably lose a couple of more for agility (but my vet thinks she is perfect of course lol). 

I've got her running 22" Regular in AAC now vs 16" Specials - she tends to like the bigger jumps and is performing very well over that height. I moved her up earlier this spring. You can do it twice I think without losing titles.


----------

